# Oh look, a potato!



## Dove Hollow (1 mo ago)

My one doe has become a giant potato!
🤣😅🤣😂 Had to share this for a good giggle.

19 days until day 145. What is this girl packin’ in there !?!

(she was actually slightly under weight when she was exposed…. And she is not overfed unless elves are sneaking in and feeding her a dozen donuts every night 😜)


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

That pic is hilarious. 

Here’s hoping for a smooth and easy kidding with healthy babies (or maybe tater tots).


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

Lol… is it you? Are you the enabler?


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Omg - tater tots! I love it @FizzyGoats 😂

hope she has multiple little babies in there and not a huge kid! My goodness, she’s gonna feel some relief when she finally has them 😅


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow, she is super round. 😁


----------



## Dove Hollow (1 mo ago)

FizzyGoats said:


> That pic is hilarious.
> 
> Here’s hoping for a smooth and easy kidding with healthy babies (or maybe tater tots).


I have already decided their names here (not plan on to retain any) will be potato related 🤣


----------



## Dove Hollow (1 mo ago)

BloomfieldM said:


> Lol… is it you? Are you the enabler?


I must be !!! 😂🤣


----------



## Dove Hollow (1 mo ago)

Boer Mama said:


> Omg - tater tots! I love it @FizzyGoats 😂
> 
> hope she has multiple little babies in there and not a huge kid! My goodness, she’s gonna feel some relief when she finally has them 😅


I am beyond anxious for this delivery because of her current size. I have copious amount of OB lube on Hand and my vet on speed dial. This doe surely holds a record here for width/girth at the moment. I’d love to get a circumference measurement, but that may make my goat-midwife anxiety even worse.

SOMEHOW- she managed to get that giant body onto a wooden spool yesterday that has a bridge to another wooden spool. I saw her and immediately wondered what the weight limit on the bridge was


----------



## Dove Hollow (1 mo ago)

Dove Hollow said:


> I must be !!! 😂🤣


@BloomfieldM


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

Seriously curious to see how many babies tho.


----------



## Dove Hollow (1 mo ago)

BloomfieldM said:


> Seriously curious to see how many babies tho.


I will make sure to update this thread when she releases the hostages


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

Man look at that belly lol 😆


----------



## Chanceosunshine (Nov 29, 2021)

Wouldn’t that be a gotato??

Actually hurts me to look at her!


----------



## Dove Hollow (1 mo ago)

Chanceosunshine said:


> Wouldn’t that be a gotato??
> 
> Actually hurts me to look at her!


 Love it! I feel for her- I gained 60+ lbs with each of my pregnancies and felt like all my my organs were going to burst through my throat


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Looks like triplets to me! Wow shes huge


----------



## Dove Hollow (1 mo ago)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Looks like triplets to me! Wow shes huge


I hope it’s kid and placenta weight. She was 63lba pre-pregnancy and when she was weighed 2 weeks ago during her sanitary clip, hoof trim and cd-t she was 91lbs! 😳 28 lbs weight gain on a ND, 4 weeks prior to kidding date. I try to figure that a kid + placenta weight is approximately 6lbs (plus amniotic fluid and increased blood volume) if triplets , 18lbs+10lbs fluid ?? (Can you tell I’m trying to make myself feel better about her gigantic size?)


----------



## Chanceosunshine (Nov 29, 2021)

Dove Hollow said:


> Love it! I feel for her- I gained 60+ lbs with each of my pregnancies and felt like all my my organs were going to burst through my throat


I hear you!! My rib cage never did recover from the stretch of babies!


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

I saw a YouTube where they thought the doe had at least quads but when she went into labor she lost like a gallon of fluid, just gushed out of her, and she had triplets. Everything was fine just had a huge collection of fluid.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Its just fun to guess!


----------



## Dove Hollow (1 mo ago)

day 145 for the potato! Normally I would have her in the kidding stall, but the weather is sooooo nice! I have cameras running non-stop and baby monitor on as well for any indicative sounds as I clean the house and try to distract myself.
She normally wants to be outside constantly and isn’t a barnfly… she has yet to even consider leaving the barn today however, so we shall see if that means anything (because we know for a fact that with goats nothing actually MEANS anything that makes any logical sense 😂)


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

So close! 🤩


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

Pops handful of popcorn in mouth


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

😂


----------



## Brooklynn J. (4 mo ago)

Poor baby 😂


----------



## Dove Hollow (1 mo ago)

Day 146… I am
Now entering the point at which I can’t focus on anything else all day. No signs of impending labor other than a full udder and a lax, slightly open vulva. She is cool as a cucumber (which I am on eggshells feeling like I haven’t accomplished a single thing all day except staring at her butt!)


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

I constantly look under their tails and start feeling like a perv leading up to when it’s finally kidding time😆


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Ok mrs potatoe. I want to see the little french fries


----------



## Dove Hollow (1 mo ago)

Everyone is stuck inside the barn today since it’s pouring rain … I won’t be sad if she goes into labor .. day 147 (which now all of a sudden feels like we jumped from day 146 to 3,542!) … just munching away on her freshened supply of hay without a care in the world. 
I am also 100% positive of the exact moment she was bred (because she was the ONLY one I DIDNT want to breed this year and i helplessly watched the great escape and quicky with one of our bucks — all of which happened within the 45 seconds it took me to run and separate them)


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

They really can be so fast 😅


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

👍


----------



## Dove Hollow (1 mo ago)

Day 150… nada 😫 and now of course our very unseasonably warm/mild weather has shifted back and it is becoming very cold again.

I have (fortunately) never had a doe go over 150 days. At what point do I become concerned? Next steps just in case …?


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

I think they can go to day 155. The egg may not have attached same day deed was done.
Her behavior changing?
Sorry I probably get mixed up with other threads on the happenings 😅


----------



## Dove Hollow (1 mo ago)

Boer Mama said:


> I think they can go to day 155. The egg may not have attached same day deed was done.
> Her behavior changing?
> Sorry I probably get mixed up with other threads on the happenings 😅


nope- she’s just extremely ticked off that I put her into a kidding stall.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Does she still get to go out and walk during the day? Some exercise can help speed things along. If weather permits…


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

Dove Hollow said:


> Day 150… nada 😫 and now of course our very unseasonably warm/mild weather has shifted back and it is becoming very cold again.
> 
> I have (fortunately) never had a doe go over 150 days. At what point do I become concerned? Next steps just in case …?


My ND goat went to like day 153. It was torture. The vet said at day 155 is the soonest she would consider induction. Even for NDs.
I hope she goes soon…. She can’t be comfortable like that.


----------



## Dove Hollow (1 mo ago)

Boer Mama said:


> Does she still get to go out and walk during the day? Some exercise can help speed things along. If weather permits…


Since we had such nice weather I did allow her to keep going outside during the day as usual up until yesterday—- getting very cold and raining since. I was hoping all the extra exercise and fresh air would help 😝


----------



## Dove Hollow (1 mo ago)

BloomfieldM said:


> My ND goat went to like day 153. It was torture. The vet said at day 155 is the soonest she would consider induction. Even for NDs.
> I hope she goes soon…. She can’t be comfortable like that.


ughhhhh yes!!!! Hitting the 150 day mark is a nightmare… I actually HAD a nightmare that she delivered a massive half grown buckling with huge fully formed horns 😂😂


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

Dove Hollow said:


> ughhhhh yes!!!! Hitting the 150 day mark is a nightmare… I actually HAD a nightmare that she delivered a massive half grown buckling with huge fully formed horns 😂😂


What a nightmare 😝
I told my vet that the babies were never going to come out and that eventually my goat would actually just be two (we knew she was having twins) goats in a Bramble skin suit and she told me I needed to watch less sci fi.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

🤗


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I had a doe go to day 153 and I about died waiting.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

LOL somehow I missed your thread and that first photo is hilarious! I seriously thought while reading through the posts that she would have kidded by now! She must be cooking up a whole herd in there carrying them this long! I am used to day 150 with our Boer goats though and it's killer when they decide to go to day 152, that feels like eternity! Thankfully most of ours tend to get the agenda and kid on their due date or the day after. We had a doe go to day I believe 155-156 and that insane, I thought she'd be pregnant forever. Back then we didn't have barn cameras to check on them so that was a very, very long wait with nightchecks.


----------



## Isaiah 11 goats (3 mo ago)

My alpines typically go 150-155. I had one go on day 157! Unfortunately it was a 13# transverse and she didn’t make it because the vet was too rough.


----------



## Dove Hollow (1 mo ago)

Unfortunately no news other than still waiting. oddly
Reminiscent of being pregnant and overdue myself — I’m cranky, tired and nesting —- I VACCUMMED THE BARN today!!! (Face palm!) meanwhile my doe is her usual “don’t touch me, I hate people and want to just lay here and eat my hay, mean mugging you all day long” self.

I have even started having moments wondering if she is faking the entire pregnancy and is just massively fat (even though blood test results 40 days post breeding and huge udder beg to differ)


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awww Im sorry. It is miserable. I had a myotonic doe go to day 165. My vet wouldnt touch her till after 165 days that I saw conception. She delivered twins that day. On her own terms, with her own smug attitude all in tact! Chevy about drove me nuts. But she would deliver between 160 & 165 days. So, please, just relax, so you dont get too stressed out. They will come..🥰


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

Oh my.. gotato… give it up! Just let them out… everyone will feel better!
Vacuuming the barn… you should stop that 😂😂😂.
Hang in there


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Dove Hollow said:


> Unfortunately no news other than still waiting. oddly
> Reminiscent of being pregnant and overdue myself — I’m cranky, tired and nesting —- I VACCUMMED THE BARN today!!! (Face palm!) meanwhile my doe is her usual “don’t touch me, I hate people and want to just lay here and eat my hay, mean mugging you all day long” self.
> 
> I have even started having moments wondering if she is faking the entire pregnancy and is just massively fat (even though blood test results 40 days post breeding and huge udder beg to differ)


Hey I feel ya there


----------



## mark.b.matar (Jan 3, 2022)

the photos shocked me wow! waiting with you


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

I hopped on after doing my house work and before going to clean my dads house and thought for sure I’d be some cute babies somewhere to look at!
Goatato making us all wait! 😅
Release the tater tots already!!


----------



## Dove Hollow (1 mo ago)

The doe in question is extremely skittish and handling her is a nightmare. I was able to corner her in kidding stall this morning, I can’t feel ligaments (I have tried and tried but she’s chunky so everything just feels mushy) … I tried for about 20 minutes with my hand in various places and can not feel any fetal movement….. I have never had a doe abort or kids DOA… at this point should I be concerned the kids have died in utero? Would this affect natural labor occurring ?
(Yes I am aware my paranoia is amplifying)


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

@Jubilee @happybleats @GoofyGoat


----------



## mark.b.matar (Jan 3, 2022)

hopefully everything goes well


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Are you feeling the proper way for her ligs?

Is she pushing and in labor?
Pawing?
Up and down?
Have a bloody discharge?

If not, may I ask why you think she may abort?


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

I wouldn’t be concerned only from the lack of feeling baby movement. I think they can get crowded and not have room to kick around in there.
She may just have more time to go…


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

My does have days I dont see or feel movement. So far all the kids were born alive.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

☝


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

i thought 24 -48 hours you dont see as much movement from kids as they are moving down to get ready to be born... but i could be wrong...


----------



## Dove Hollow (1 mo ago)

Sorry for not responding much, it’s been a crazy few days.
No changes. I’m home all day today so she’s back out with the doe herd getting some fresh air and exercise while I keep an eye on cameras just in case. 
Just happily munching away on a pine tree today without a care in the world, udder full and vulva/rectum looking like outies 😂

In response to everything about movement, I have NEVER been able to feel movement since she hates people and being touched. I have tried here and there but she becomes irate and fights being held (which I don’t want to stress her that much) .. the other night I was worrying and tried for a long time without much luck. She is definitely not a doe I ever planned to keep this long (Long story short, she was a rescue who was to be rehabbed and moved on to a forever retirement home and ended up pregnant as soon as she was in good health and had two days in a holding pen between buck pen and doe pen—- darn escape bucks!)


----------



## Dove Hollow (1 mo ago)

her udder says “let’s go!” But apparently she’s saying “heck no!” 😂
.. I think she looks to have dropped some as she is not as wide and belly is hanging lower today


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

Lol… looks huger if possible… common potato!


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

She’s looking pretty ready! 🤩


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Yes she is looking very very close.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh yeah. 😊


----------



## Brooklynn J. (4 mo ago)

COME ON GIRL


----------



## Dove Hollow (1 mo ago)

triplet doelings .. a dark chocolate, milk chocolate and an Oreo 😂😂🥰😍🥰 (guess the potato names didn’t fit!)


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

Yayyyyyy…. Only triplets? She was faking it!


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

wow she was a wide doe for only three, they must be good size.


----------



## mark.b.matar (Jan 3, 2022)

Congratsssssss!!!


----------



## Brooklynn J. (4 mo ago)

triplet does! What more could you ask for


----------



## Dove Hollow (1 mo ago)

daisymay said:


> wow she was a wide doe for only three, they must be good size.


They were! 3.5,3.45, and 3.62 pounds respectively


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

Dove Hollow said:


> They were! 3.5,3.45, and 3.62 pounds respectively


I hope it was a smooth stress fre delivery for you


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Awww! 😍😍😍


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

They are just crispy lil French fries 😍😍😍😍😍😍. Congrats!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

They look so healthy! Congrats, I hope Mama has her skates on to keep up with them!😁


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Add them to the 2023 kidding tally!


----------



## Penguingirl (6 mo ago)

Sooooo cute. Good job potato!!! Congratulations 🎉🎉🎉🎉. And doelings!!!!!!
Girl power.!!!!!


----------



## Nubiangoatfarm (25 d ago)

They are tooo cute! Triplet doelings is such good luck.


----------



## Dove Hollow (1 mo ago)

KY Goat Girl said:


> Add them to the 2023 kidding tally!


Oooo!! How do I do this ??


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Wow, triplet girls?! Congratulations!!! What adorable little chocolate potatoes. 🥰


----------



## Dove Hollow (1 mo ago)

BloomfieldM said:


> I hope it was a smooth stress fre delivery for you


It got a bit sketchy… she was pushing very hard for well over an hour and not even a bubble was presenting…. I needed warmer socks and by the time I ran inside and back the first one was hitting the floor. 15 minutes and all was quiet, she grunted and the second slid out .. the a minute after that she didn’t even noticeably push and the third (and largest) just slid out while she was standing and cleaning the other two 😂 the third was delivered FULLY en caul (in the amniotic sac) so I was able to get her out quickly and suctioned her mouth and nose.. momma didn’t even realize she had another one until the third one was fully latched and nursing 😂 (which was immediately! The other two were a bit slower to nurse but all are eating well… wagging tails and gulping.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Dove Hollow said:


> Oooo!! How do I do this ??


Here is the link to the tally! Add a pic and bring the tally up to date! 

2023 Kidding Tally








2023 Kidding Tally


Starting this early. Ill will post 2022 finishing Tally once it completed. For fun. .2020 Bucklings 432 Doelings 419 2021 Bucklings 142 Doelings 151 2022 Bucklings 299 Doelings 333 Bucklings 0 Doelings 0 Pictures starting January 1, 2023 Get those cameras/Phones ready!




www.thegoatspot.net


----------



## Dove Hollow (1 mo ago)




----------



## Dove Hollow (1 mo ago)

okay, someone help me with color/marking description please. I want to say broken buckskin with abundant white.. but I have a buck who is very similar and his registration says “Cou clair with abundant white “


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

@CountyLineAcres ..can you help please?


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

They are adorable- so worth the wait for her to give you 3 doelings! Congratulations! 🎊 
and everyone likes a little bit of sweet with the salt… that’s how they sell so many frosty’s to go with the fries! 😆


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Dove Hollow said:


> View attachment 244446
> 
> View attachment 244445
> 
> okay, someone help me with color/marking description please. I want to say broken buckskin with abundant white.. but I have a buck who is very similar and his registration says “Cou clair with abundant white “


Since that other doeling is a definite buckskin, I’d say this one is “buckskin with white overlay (or abundant white)” do you have pics of the sire?


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Dove Hollow said:


> View attachment 244446
> 
> View attachment 244445
> 
> okay, someone help me with color/marking description please. I want to say broken buckskin with abundant white.. but I have a buck who is very similar and his registration says “Cou clair with abundant white “


Congrats on the adorable kids!! Yes, that cutie is definitely a buckskin with abundant white (or white overlay depending on how you want to word it). Your buck very well could be a buckskin too. The color descriptions don't always say what they really should. 🙃 😅


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

Dove Hollow said:


> It got a bit sketchy… she was pushing very hard for well over an hour and not even a bubble was presenting…. I needed warmer socks and by the time I ran inside and back the first one was hitting the floor. 15 minutes and all was quiet, she grunted and the second slid out .. the a minute after that she didn’t even noticeably push and the third (and largest) just slid out while she was standing and cleaning the other two 😂 the third was delivered FULLY en caul (in the amniotic sac) so I was able to get her out quickly and suctioned her mouth and nose.. momma didn’t even realize she had another one until the third one was fully latched and nursing 😂 (which was immediately! The other two were a bit slower to nurse but all are eating well… wagging tails and gulping.


Yay!!! Great job!


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

Dove Hollow said:


> View attachment 244438
> 
> View attachment 244441
> 
> ...


Cutie, cutes! Okay think the milk chocolate one is my favorite 😍


----------



## Dove Hollow (1 mo ago)

KY Goat Girl said:


> Since that other doeling is a definite buckskin, I’d say this one is “buckskin with white overlay (or abundant white)” do you have pics of the sire?


I do but they aren’t loading . The other buckskin is an exact replica of him! He is buckskin.. so also thinking buckskin with white overlay! Thank you 😊


----------



## Dove Hollow (1 mo ago)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Congrats on the adorable kids!! Yes, that cutie is definitely a buckskin with abundant white (or white overlay depending on how you want to word it). Your buck very well could be a buckskin too. The color descriptions don't always say what they really should. 🙃 😅


Their sire is a buckskin. The other one is questionable but won’t have kids on the ground until next breeding season.. we may find out!


----------



## Dove Hollow (1 mo ago)

BloomfieldM said:


> Cutie, cutes! Okay think the milk chocolate one is my favorite 😍


She is secretly my favorite too.. she’s a snuggler! Her face is very petite and girly


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

Dove Hollow said:


> She is secretly my favorite too.. she’s a snuggler! Her face is very petite and girly


She gives off snuggle vibes for sure 🥰


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

They are adorable! I love how they are a variety of colors! Their expressions in some of those photos made me laugh a little, they look like they have attitude, haha  Congrats on getting all girls and everything going well! Thank goodness you were there to help the 3rd one!


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Look at those beautiful little tater tots. So stinking cute. Congratulations!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They are cute. 😊


----------

